# Installation media for baytrail devices?



## oh2emd (Nov 28, 2016)

CPU is 64-bit, but EFI 32-bit. Is there installation media available?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't believe that there is. EFI on FreeBSD is 64bit. What is your device?

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2016-March/059915.html


----------



## oh2emd (Nov 29, 2016)

Wisky 3G062I. Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 CPU inside. Has been useless for months and I could test install BSD into it.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 29, 2016)

Dell Venue 8 Pro has the same issue. 32 bit EFI on Z3740D.


----------



## tingo (Nov 30, 2016)

FWIW, CloverTrail / Cloverview have the same issue; 32-bit UEFI on a 64-bit machine. I have an Acer Iconia Tab W511 (Atom Z2670) tablet collecting dust here, just in the case a solution for 32-bit UEFI materializes some day.


----------

